# Canon 100mm IS USM L Macro Photos



## revup67 (Jan 2, 2011)

Honey bee hanging on as temperatures drop here in southern Cal. Image stacked with Helicon Software. Tripod mounted camera.


----------



## epitope (Jan 2, 2011)

Great shot! I tried Helicon stacking software a few years ago, but I never managed to get good results. Did you use a macro focusing rail for this? What are you using as lighting?


----------



## revup67 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. No macro rail just a Bogen tripod #3021 with a Manfrotto HD701 fluid head, EOS 7D, 100mm IS USM L macro lens 1x. Settings were 1/10 @ F11 manual focus AWB. The bee was completely stationary. 

Speaking of Macro Rails, the cool thing about the quick release plate on this head is that you can slide it back and forth by a few inches if I ever needed the macro rail "feel". It also has an emergency brake in case you forget to lock the plate in place. Fantastic product.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just by coincidence I found another lethargic bee today on our BBQ counter. Temps were in the low 50sÂº F and this guy was fairly lethargic until I tried to manipulate him for the ideal shot. He awakened and tried to muster up enough energy to fly away in which he eventually did but not before I fired off two shots. Improper planning on my part was to get a larger depth of field forgetting he might move thus the shutter was a bit to slow at 1/25 hence the slight blur. Should have increased the ISO or used the flash..live and learn


----------



## Jaredvs (Feb 9, 2011)

Canon 100mm usm not(IS) sorry can't afford one!!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredvs/sets/72157622383982672/with/4731866369/


----------



## xROELOFx (Aug 10, 2011)

hi all, i'm pretty new to this site. i just wanted to post some pictures i made with my 7D and 100mm lens, hope you like them


----------



## bycostello (Aug 11, 2011)

great images... got my 100mm macro this wee hope to get some images as good as these to share real soon...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 8, 2011)

Why only "L"?

My non L seems to take some pretty daggone sweet pics!


----------



## K-amps (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaredvs said:


> Canon 100mm usm not(IS) sorry can't afford one!!!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaredvs/sets/72157622383982672/with/4731866369/


Wow! How did you get that level of magnification? very nice pic.

PS: I tried both the L and non-L versions. Both very sharp... but my non-L version seemed sharper.


----------



## LuCoOc (Sep 8, 2011)

keithfullermusic said:


> Why only "L"?
> 
> My non L seems to take some pretty daggone sweet pics!



There is another thread for the non L-version:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,299.msg14542.html#msg14542

oh and there already is one for the L-version, too:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1195.0.html


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 12, 2011)

LuCoOc said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Why only "L"?
> ...



Thanks, I didn't see those in the Macro section.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 14, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Jaredvs said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 100mm usm not(IS) sorry can't afford one!!!
> ...



Yes I'm curious too, how did you get that kind of magnification with the 100mm?


----------



## drjlo (May 14, 2012)

Extension tubes I'm guessing.


----------



## K-amps (May 14, 2012)

drjlo said:


> Extension tubes I'm guessing.



Yes and maybe diopters.... or even MP-E65 perhaps


----------



## bkorcel (May 14, 2012)

From What I can see here, the L version is sharper and colors look much better..though that could just be a factor of the shot presented.

I bought the L version due to sharpness, contrast, and color reproduction. I don't have time to deal with changing color profiles between lenses. Most of the L lenses have pretty consistent color across the board.


----------



## Razor2012 (May 15, 2012)

You guys need to post some pics, I want to see some good 1:1's.


----------



## marv_b (Jul 1, 2012)

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4282/spiderchicks2.jpg
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/5708/spiderchicksoneoff2.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/679/morespider2b.jpg
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/179/beeinflight3.jpg
All handheld with a 100mm 2.8L Macro + 68mm kenko extension tubes.
Any critique welcome 8)


----------



## revup67 (Jul 7, 2012)

Marv..nice find on those spider chics..I've not seen that before

Here's one I took hand held, no flash, basically slowly walked up to this dragonfly while being careful not to block any light and create an unwanted shadow. From what I have read it's best to keep the light continuous when photographing insects due to loss of heat. Every few steps I would take the dragonfly would take off then return to the same location moments later. This happened several times. Though this shot was taken with the 100mm 2.8 L macro, I was not in 1x macro mode.




Black and Blue Dragonfly by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Aug 16, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Marv..nice find on those spider chics..I've not seen that before
> 
> Here's one I took hand held, no flash, basically slowly walked up to this dragonfly while being careful not to block any light and create an unwanted shadow. From what I have read it's best to keep the light continuous when photographing insects due to loss of heat. Every few steps I would take the dragonfly would take off then return to the same location moments later. This happened several times. Though this shot was taken with the 100mm 2.8 L macro, I was not in 1x macro mode.
> 
> ...



Great shot, love the muted exposure and blue offset of the DF. Also great tip on walking closer, then stopping... never tried this before.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 16, 2012)

Avoiding your shadow on any insect is the key, but even more so with dragonflies. Also, for any animal, it's important to know their behaviour and sometimes physiology. For example, dragonflies tend to have better eyesight forward and above and it's pretty poor from below. This is due to an adaptation based on their hunting technique. Another trick that some advocate, is to slowly moving forward while waving from side to side, it is supposed to mimic a bush waving in the wind.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 16, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Avoiding your shadow on any insect is the key, but even more so with dragonflies. Also, for any animal, it's important to know their behaviour and sometimes physiology. For example, dragonflies tend to have better eyesight forward and above and it's pretty poor from below. This is due to an adaptation based on their hunting technique. Another trick that some advocate, is to slowly moving forward while waving from side to side, it is supposed to mimic a bush waving in the wind.


 Great information Kernuak, thanks, ... but I was getting a visual of that approach and have seen many a man/woman leaving the local tavern with the same approach, 'moving forward while waving side to side', and never thought that were chasing dragonflies. HA!


----------



## Briand (Aug 22, 2012)

I took these spider images handheld with Canon 5DIII, 100mm f2.8L IS and 580EXII speedlite with ring flash adapter.

I posted more macro spider images on flickr.http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631190703782/


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 22, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Avoiding your shadow on any insect is the key, but even more so with dragonflies. Also, for any animal, it's important to know their behaviour and sometimes physiology. For example, dragonflies tend to have better eyesight forward and above and it's pretty poor from below. This is due to an adaptation based on their hunting technique. Another trick that some advocate, is to slowly moving forward while waving from side to side, it is supposed to mimic a bush waving in the wind.
> ...


Perhaps you should watch more closely next time, to see if they get close to anything, even if they aren't trying to .


----------



## arioch82 (Aug 23, 2012)

Briand what kind of apertures have you used on those spiders? the exif on flickr are missing...


----------



## Briand (Aug 23, 2012)

When I batched in photoshop with watermark it must of stripped out the exif. 
I shot these handheld at f/7, 1/125s, 200 ISO and a few at 400 ISO.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 24, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> You guys need to post some pics, I want to see some good 1:1's.


OK


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 24, 2012)

STUNNING insect images photogs! Wonder how many pixels those BIG eyeballs have? lol Someday our image sensors will be of similar shape and quality....maybe.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 22, 2012)

9 PM, 1.3 sec hand-held




9 PM, 1.3 Sec exposure by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## knkedlaya (Sep 22, 2012)

I do not remember the exact magnification , but very sure they are close to 1:1. And used shallow DOF. Hope you enjoy it...


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2012)

knkedlaya said:


> I do not remember the exact magnification , but very sure they are close to 1:1. And used shallow DOF. Hope you enjoy it...


Superb! I think they are great!


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 6, 2012)

550D, handheld


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it possible to handhold 100mm 2.8L macro without a flash?


----------



## K-amps (Oct 10, 2012)

knkedlaya said:


> I do not remember the exact magnification , but very sure they are close to 1:1. And used shallow DOF. Hope you enjoy it...



Second Image is breathtaking!


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 10, 2012)

sandymandy said:


> Is it possible to handhold 100mm 2.8L macro without a flash?


For macro work it's not possible for acceptable details and colours.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 13, 2012)

caMARYnon said:


> sandymandy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to handhold 100mm 2.8L macro without a flash?
> ...


Actually it is possible, but you need good diffuse lighting and sometimes you need to push the ISO. Also, there is the option of using selective focus creatively to emphasise certain parts of the subject. I often use selective focus, but it isn't to everyone's taste.




Red Admiral Head-on by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## jmphotography (Oct 17, 2012)

Totally new to this forum, just wanted to share one of my macro shots with this lens, I only bought it a couple of weeks back and have only got out once or twice with it.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jan 5, 2013)

i own this lens and it is a great lens! i see most people like to take pictures of insects with this lens, but any portrait pictures of people? I have a few, i'll need to dig in to my hard drive.

Great shots btw!


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 5, 2013)

a 14 image stack 100mm L IS in Zerene Stacker of spider husk[obviously]


----------



## entropy69 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this lens! This one is handheld ISO200, f3.2, 1/25, taken with the 7D in the kitchen:


----------



## Cookie28 (Apr 2, 2013)

5D Mark III 100mm LIS f7.1 1/60 ISO 1250 - Handheld


----------



## tomscott (Apr 2, 2013)

I use it for all sorts commercially, macro, landscape its a nice length compresses perspective and is tack sharp. Love it!




Foundry-34 spring/summer new menu dessert, Penrith Cumbria by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Kew Gardens, London by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr




Kew Gardens, London by TomScottPhotographyCumbria, on Flickr


----------



## eml58 (Apr 2, 2013)

5DMKII 100f/2.8 L IS Macro, shot @ f/17 & 1/60th.

Ambon Harbour Indonesia 2011.


----------



## cid (Apr 6, 2013)

macro by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Apr 21, 2013)

one more from today evening, first butterfly I saw this spring 




stretching wings by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## castillophotodesign (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are a couple with the 100L 




wildlife_collection-37.jpg by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr




wildlife_collection-32.jpg by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr




Tree Nymph by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------



## castillophotodesign (Apr 21, 2013)

100L in studio. One of my favorite lenses!




Strawberry Splash by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr




Axe Shampoo by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------



## shutterwideshut (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's some of my own handheld shots with the Canon EF100mm f/2.8L IS Macro USM lens

*Beauty*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III at 1:1 Magnification



Beauty by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*No two dragonflies are the same*
Canon EOS 7D



No two dragonflies are the same by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*I've got my eyes on you!*
Canon EOS 7D 



I've got my eyes on you! by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## DavidB (Apr 22, 2013)

Couple pics from a few frozen leaves in our front yard
























www.studiojada.com
www.studiojada.com/blog


----------



## matt2491 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## SithTracy (Jun 14, 2013)

Weather is getting nice enough to finally play with this lens. I picked it up in April. Love it.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is a shot I have been working on all day with the 100L 




Para todos los Venezolanos 2 by CastilloPhotoDesign, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2013)

castillophotodesign said:


> Here is a shot I have been working on all day with the 100L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool 8)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 14, 2013)

DavidB said:


> Couple pics from a few frozen leaves in our front yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remarkable.

Jim


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2013)

castillophotodesign said:


> Here is a shot I have been working on all day with the 100L



I love your shot. Nicely done. 8)


----------



## Tholen (Jun 16, 2013)

around the house in May and June


----------



## K-amps (Jun 17, 2013)

castillophotodesign said:


> Here is a shot I have been working on all day with the 100L
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful... Always admire your work!


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

DavidB said:


> Couple pics from a few frozen leaves in our front yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, LOVE THOSE! Excellent work!


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

So, this was taken with the 100mm f/2.8 Macro, not the L version (sorry, had the original before the L came out, and I haven't found enough difference to warrant an upgrade...hope it's ok):

Violet Irises, from my back yard this spring.


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> Here's some of my own handheld shots with the Canon EF100mm f/2.8L IS Macro USM lens



Really beautiful work! Love that angle on the dragon fly.


----------



## Schultzie (Jul 1, 2013)

I also really like this lens. 




'57 T bird taillamp by SauceyJack, on Flickr




Not much of a backseat driver by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## hammar (Jul 8, 2013)

This one was with the Kenko 36mm tube.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2013)

Taken yesterday with 7D, handheld, ambient light.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 20, 2013)

100 MM with kenko 36 extension tube on 1DX.
These bees move fast, so the shot is handheld.
iso 10,000(that is not a typo!), 1/1250, F10


----------



## skullyspice (Jul 27, 2013)

Hard to follow that awesome bee photo from wopbv4, but heres one I shot today. I just got this lens a couple weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 28, 2013)

Helmet Orchid (possibly the Fringe Helmet Orchid), now starting to appear in our area. Rather rare.

5D3 with 100mm IS macro, plus off camera fill flash. The 100mm is one of my favorites in my kit.


----------



## cid (Aug 5, 2013)

one from yesterday, 60D @ f/4 ISO1250 1/320s

http://500px.com/photo/42310304


----------



## ERHP (Aug 8, 2013)

Not as fast as the bees but still did not want to be completely still.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Thinking of getting a canon extension tube to use with the 100 2.8....is it worth it? Does anyone here use extension tubes on there 100?

Thanks
North


----------



## rpt (Aug 15, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Thinking of getting a canon extension tube to use with the 100 2.8....is it worth it? Does anyone here use extension tubes on there 100?
> 
> Thanks
> North


I got the 25mm from canon first and two months back I got the Kenko set too. Have not shot extensively with them but I did not find too much difference in the feel. They both use the same air though


----------



## birtembuk (Aug 15, 2013)

Since I am at posting (and found the way to do it), I might as well do a bit more...

60D, 100mmL with 65mm tubes and MT-24EX:



putting things on top of things by snap'shoota, on Flickr

5D3 with 100mmL no tubes, no flash:



seeds in the making by snap'shoota, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Aug 23, 2013)

Ladybug Pupa, photographed in the evening on an overcast day. 





*Equipment:* Canon 7D + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro
*Exposure:* 0.4s f/7.1 @ ISO 800 (57% crop)


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 31, 2013)

Spider Orchid. While the day ended up being windy, meaning the orchids danced across my view finder (not helpful for 1/2 sec exposures) I managed to freeze an orchid with the fill flash, while retaining that blur 

5D3 with 100L macro + OC fill flash.


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 7, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Thinking of getting a canon extension tube to use with the 100 2.8....is it worth it? Does anyone here use extension tubes on there 100?
> 
> Thanks
> North


I use the Kenko set and hace found the 68mm useful at times, but can be awkward to use. I've used them on both the 100mm macro (non-L), where magnification is approaching 2x and the 135 f/2, where it is approaching 1x. Shooting near macro at f/2 brings a whole new artistic world to life, as does using extension tubes on the 24-105 at the wide end.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 8, 2013)

Tall Sundew with captured prey. Looks like a mosquito was caught by this one.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2013)

Northstar,
It is entirely possible to have all three Kenko tube installed between your camera and the 100L. I did that. However, it is really necessary to have a very stable support on the system, the minutest movement is going to blur the image.
The image I tried with this setup showed even the scales on a butterfly wing. Though the distance to the object you're photographing is only a few inches, a live butterfly would not stay for you to shoot it, photographically. Mine was a road kill.
-r
PS., the image was not cropped.


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> Spider web on a foggy morning.


Superb!


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> Spider web on a foggy morning.



Simply beautiful. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 16, 2013)

rpt said:


> Alan said:
> 
> 
> > Spider web on a foggy morning.
> ...



WOW! Amazing. Well done, sir. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2013)

Its not a macro, but is taken with my 100L and seems to fit here as well as anywhere. They were on our kitchen counter, the light wasn't the best, and I let the camera set the aperture to f/3.2 - f/4 when f/8 would have had more depth of field. I'm not going to redo them  I cropped them, but did not try to correct color balance, so there is very minimal processing if any.

Its the end of the growing season, my little raised garden will likely be frozen out this weekend, so I shot a couple photos of some of the last vegetables.

The tomatoes are a Heirloom Variety (Cherokee Purple), the first that I've ever grown. They are sweet and have a wonderful flavor. Really no comparison for eating quality to the perfect equal sized tomatoes that are great on looks. I used a couple of them to make a pot of chili today, but mostly I just slice and eat them. They are dead ripe when they just have the green shoulders showing at the top.
As for Zucchini... I have one plant, and it is taking over the world  

And ... what would a cold rainy fall day be without hot chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## rpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> And ... what would a cold rainy fall day be without hot chocolate chip cookies.


You are missing a glass of scotch in that package 

Works wonders on a cold day


----------



## drjlo (Sep 23, 2013)

EOSD4990d by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## cid (Oct 15, 2013)

60D @ f/2.8, 1/160s, ISO 100
on 500px


----------



## Tupilak79 (Oct 26, 2013)

sometimes i think it´s worthwhile to take a step back...even with the 100L




poppies von Tupilak79 auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2013)

Tupilak79 said:


> sometimes i think it´s worthwhile to take a step back...even with the 100L



Lovely picture.


...And welcome to cr.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

10 images, focus stacked.
6D, 100L Macro


----------



## candc (Oct 26, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> 10 images, focus stacked.
> 6D, 100L Macro


that is a really nice image, i am going to have to read some tutorials on focus stacking.


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO, and EF 180 MM. F/ 3.5 L Macro.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO, and EF 180 MM. F/ 3.5 L Macro.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO, and EF 180 MM. F/ 3.5 L Macro.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO.
Surapon


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

candc said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > 10 images, focus stacked.
> ...


Here's a good start...

http://digital-photography-school.com/an-introduction-to-focus-stacking


----------



## surapon (Oct 26, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > CTJohn said:
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow---Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. CTJohn.
Thanks for your Link, That I will use for Study and Do it by my self too. No I never do ;like this before.
Thank again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

handheld with some fill flash


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice Surapon!

Is that an opium producing poppy?

Did you use a tripod?

sek


surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Yes, These Photos are By EF 100 MM L IS MACRO, and EF 180 MM. F/ 3.5 L Macro.
> Enjoy
> Surapon


----------



## gwflauto (Nov 10, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> handheld with some fill flash



Nice picture, Maximilian. Where did you take that?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2013)

gwflauto said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > handheld with some fill flash
> ...


Thank you very much.

It was taken in the garden, that's the reason the darter is sitting on a rose plant. 
The dragonfly was very cooperative and didn't escape when I got closer and closer. 
I think, I took this shot at a distance of about 50 cm. 
The background is so dark, because of a really dark green hedge and the -1 EV fill flash. 
Some sunlight helped me to achieve the reflections of the wings.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 10, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> 10 images, focus stacked.
> 6D, 100L Macro



very nice image...good work!


----------



## surapon (Nov 10, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice Surapon!
> 
> Is that an opium producing poppy?
> 
> ...



Good Sunday morning, Sir, Dear Mr. scottkinfw.
Sorry, That Very Similar to Opium flowers are not Real Opium, But Similar Variety that We/ In North Carolina grow for the Beautiful Flower. No---I do not want to be a Fast Millionaire and Go to Jail for the rest of My Life---Ha, Ha, Ha.
No Tripods in these photos---I am very Lazy Photographer, Just Point and Shoot, BUT, The Best of This Lens = Have Hybrid IS to get the Sharpest Macro with out Tripods----No, I can not do with out Tripods with My Lovely EF 180 MM L Macro----No way.
Thanks you, Sir for your Commends.
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 11, 2013)

Handheld, natural light




C69A1178-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------

